# Wich microSDHC card should I order with the SuperDSTwo?



## Overwhelming (May 18, 2010)

Wich microSDHC card should I order with the SuperDSTwo?

Kingston or SanDisk? Doesn't matter or is there a difference in quality and performance between the two?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## viz (May 18, 2010)

both are fine


as far as performance goes you are looking for class speed (2/4/6) higher is better

i think shoptemp only sells class 4 cards, which are fine


----------



## Overwhelming (May 18, 2010)

ShopTemp's kingstons are Class 2. The SanDisks have no class mentioned... :/


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 18, 2010)

It shouldn't really matter, just pick whatever you like. Even the Class shouldn't really matter a lot anymore now.


----------



## Spectrum (May 18, 2010)

I bought two Transcend 8 GB class 6 cards off of newegg for 20 bucks each. That's what I recommend, I haven't had any issues or speed problems


----------



## eatmang0s (May 19, 2010)

I ordered a 8gb class 2 with it but i kind of regret it because of what one of the reviews says =/ I don't really know how bad it actuallyy is tho hasnt come in.


----------



## Overwhelming (May 19, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> It shouldn't really matter, just pick whatever you like. Even the Class shouldn't really matter a lot anymore now.



Why do you say it doesn't matter?


----------



## EyeZ (May 19, 2010)

Spectrum said:
			
		

> I bought two Transcend 8 GB class 6 cards off of newegg for 20 bucks each. That's what I recommend, I haven't had any issues or speed problems



Nice choice, I will only purchase Transcend myself.


----------



## geenlung (May 19, 2010)

From time to time, you can find $15 (shipped) 8GB class 6 microSDHC on mertline. The brand is PQI. They seem okay thus far. I've had periodic save issues using it on my AceKard 2.1i though. Not sure if this is a problem with my flash cart or the microSD.


----------



## Overwhelming (May 19, 2010)

I can't find class 6 microSD cards here, I would have to buy online internationally and it would cost me about 26$.

I don't care if it takes longer to transfer files from the computer to the card and vice versa, but does it have any impact in gaming?


----------



## iamthemilkman (May 19, 2010)

I recently picked up the PNY 8GB Class 4 Micro SD from Newegg for like $15. I'd recommend it. It's cheap and it's buttery smooth.


----------



## Overwhelming (May 19, 2010)

NewEgg doesn't ship outside USA and Puerto Rico...


----------

